# Rollen fetten?



## Steffen S. (30. Mai 2015)

Petri Heil

Da ich mich jetzt hier neu angemeldet habe, hätte ich auch gleich eine erste Frage.
Nach jahrelange Abstinenz vom Angeln, durch Umzug und neuen Beruf usw., hab ich mich jetzt entschlossen den Fischen wieder nachzustellen. Jetzt habe ich meine Geräte und die meines verstorbenen Vaters gesichtet und soweit hergerichtet das es losgehen könnte. Also die Ruten und Rollen wurden seit 3 Jahren und mehr nicht benutzt sind aber in äusserlicher bester Verfassung, alte Schnur runter -ist ja klar- neue drauf, ruten und Rollen geprüft und für gut befunden. Und jetzt die Frage. 
Sollte ich die Rollen öffnen und neu fetten? Wie gesagt sie wurden seit mehr als 3 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. Ich tendieren ja zu einem klaren JA, wie seht ihr das?

mfG
Steffen


----------



## Nelearts (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*

Hi,
kommt auf das Gesamtalter der Rollen und deren Benutzungshäufigkeit an.
Ich selber zerlege meine Rollen so nach ca. 10 Jahren um sie zu reinigen und neu zu fetten.
Fische aber nur seltener, nicht jedes WE!
Und ich bin auch Wiedereinsteiger nach 15 Jahren Pause. Deshalb habe ich die Rollen, die ich nun benutze mal auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und neu gefettet.
Auch ohne Benutzung wird das alte Fett irgendwann zäh, dick, nicht mehr schmierfähig etc.... 
Als Fett reicht hier nach m.E. ein normales Allzweckfett, hier gibt es ja keine Hochleistungslager wie in der Formel 1.
Reinigen mit heißem Spülwasser. Nicht mit Benzin etc., da werden die Oberflächen des Metalls zu sehr entfettet.

Gruß,
Nelearts


----------



## Steffen S. (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Hi,
> kommt auf das Gesamtalter der Rollen und deren Benutzungshäufigkeit an.
> Ich selber zerlege meine Rollen so nach ca. 10 Jahren um sie zu reinigen und neu zu fetten.
> Fische aber nur seltener, nicht jedes WE!
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort,

so in der Art hab ich mir das schon gedacht. Ich kann nicht sagen wie oft und in welchen Umfang die Rollen benutzt wurden, ich weiss nur das es in den letzten Jahren weniger benutzt wurde, neues dazu kam bis letztendlich es nicht mehr benutzt wurde.
Ich werde die Rollen einfach mal aufmachen und neu schmieren. Neues Fett hat noch keiner Maschine geschadet ;-)

Petri Heil
Steffen


----------



## degl (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*

Hi Steffen,

wenn die Rollen noch leichtgängig Kurbeln, würd ich das erstmal lassen...............du merkst deutlich, wenn eine Rolle nicht mehr "richtig leicht läuft" und erst dann ist oelen und fetten nötig

gruß degl


----------



## boki801 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*

Hallo
habe mal vor jahren eine Balzer freilaufrolle auch zum reinigen und ölen aufgemacht, beim öffen sparang eine feder heraus die nie wieder finden könnte, war halt danach keine freilaufrolle mehr.

Wenn nicht wirklich notwendig ist, oder wenn mann aufbau von der rolle nicht kennt kann mann sich das arbiet sparen, ausser dem gibt es bei vielen rollen kleine öffnung im gehäuse zum ölen. 

gruß


----------



## PikeHunter85 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*

Hallo freunde, 
 ich bin Besitzer einer daiwa morethan branzino... und ich prügel das teil schon bestimmt 5 jahre durch die gegend.... 
 letztens habe ich bei YouTube ein Video gesehen wie man die rolle selber warten kann. ist zwar sehr aufwendig aber macht bestimmt sehr viel spass... 
 meine frage: hat sich von euch auch schon mal jemand an so eine rolle dran getraut?
 wenn ja, brauche ich dafür ein spezielles Werkzeug? oder kriegt man das mit normalen zeug was man so in der Werkzeugkiste rumfliegen hat hin


----------



## master030 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*

Feinmechaniker Set aus dem baumarkt, ringschlüssel für die Mutter auf dem Rotor, Pinzette, kleine Pinsel, bremsenreiniger oder Alkohol(isopropanol), küchentuch, Öl und fett, die Zeichnung der Rolle, etwas Geduld und eine ruhige Hand. Am besten beim Ausbau schön nach Reihenfolge alles sortiert ablegen, das man als Anfänger nicht den Überblick verliert.


----------



## pike-81 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*

Moinsen!
Mach unbedingt Fotos beim Zerlegen!
Dann hast Du es beim Zusammensetzen wesentlich leichter!
Insgesamt macht das schon Spaß, und verlängert das Leben der Rolle wesentlich. 
Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du gleich Verschleißteile wie Kugellager und Bremsscheiben austauschen oder sogar upgraden. 
Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*



PikeHunter85 schrieb:


> wenn ja, brauche ich dafür ein spezielles Werkzeug? oder kriegt man das mit normalen zeug was man so in der Werkzeugkiste rumfliegen hat hin


Du brauchst vor allem hochwertiges Werkzeug, also Schraubendreher, wo die Spitzen exakt zu den Schraubenköpfen passen (PH,PZ 1 2 , Imbus, Torx usw.), Schraubenschlüssel die evtl. zöllig auch genau passen und überhaupt exakte spielfreie Maße einhalten, eine kräftige Zange (Miniwasserpumpe z.B.) , die gut packt und nicht abrutscht, und einiges mehr wie kleine Stifte, Stäbe zum stoßen und schieben. Eine kräftige Pinzette ist auch gut und nett.

Also vorbereiten, probieren, nachmessen, erstmal das richtige Werkzeug für die Rolle zusammensuchen, das lohnt sich schon. Ich hatte mir z.B. einen Schraubendreher und einen Schlüssel passend zurechtgeschliffen, als die Japaner in den 70ern des letzten Jahrtausend noch nicht so konsequent auf metrische Normschrauben gesetzt hatten.

Wenn man nämlich was vermaddelt wie die Schrauben oder abrutscht, wird das relativ teuer bzw. wertmindernd und Ersatzteile nachkaufen ist je nachdem auch ziemlich öde bis nicht mehr erhältlich.

Mit ein bischen Vorplanung und Vorbereitung, Good Luck! #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schraubenschlüssel die evtl. zöllig auch genau passen und



Rischtisch,ab und an an der Rotormutter vorzufinden.

Auf den Klops,bin ich auch mal hereingefallen.Da musste damals mangels Zollwerkzeug,ein ausgelutschter metrischer herhalten.

@PikeHunter
Bei der Branzino unbedingt auf evtl.vorhandene Passscheiben(Anzahl und Reihenfolge) an den Hauptlagern achten.Die beeinflussen das Spiel zwischen Antriebsrad und Pinion.

Die Hochwertigen Daiwas reagieren bei Nichtbeachtung ansonsten gerne mal Divenhaft.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*



hans21 schrieb:


> ...und wenn die Rotormutter zum verrecken nicht aufgehen will liegts vielleicht auch am Linksgewinde.


Mit viel Krafteinsatz geht die auf.

Aber nur einmal[emoji28] 

Alles schon dagewesen.

Die alte Quantum Salsa oder auch Ikon GT 9 hatten z.B.am Rotor Linksgewinde.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*

Hier mal noch 2 interessante Links zu dem Thema:

Einmal eine tolle Anleitung, bezogen auf die Red Arc:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248795

Und hier noch das Video von unserem Besuch bei Zebco wo wir uns mal zum Thema Rollen informieren ließen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcTvg3KDkwo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rollen fetten?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die alte Quantum Salsa oder auch Ikon GT 9 hatten z.B.am Rotor Linksgewinde.


nicht zu vergessen, die Ambidex'en auch, zudem zöllige Maße.

Immer gut, wenn etwas vom Gewindegang oben heraus guckt.


----------

